# Fix your planers snipe.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Several days ago there was a post about snipe on the lunch box thickness planers. I think I found this on the net but it could have been posted here. Memory is a wonderful thing if you have it. :smile: I have the DW735 and I have had snipe ever since I bought it. I did buy it used but I don't think that has any thing to do with it. My tables weren't that far off so you need to pay attention to the details and the author tells you that. Since doing this adjustment I have had no snipe but I still slightly raise the board going in and out of the planer. The longest board I have planed is 6'. I sure hope this helps everyone that is having a problem with snipe. Let me know what your results are please.

http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/planer_setup.pdf


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Great info


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Daikusan said:


> Thanks Great info


Ditto. And glad you found a fix. I know it was frustrating you.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Don, that's great to hear that you fixed it! Great info, but I don't see how the DW735 allows for the table adjustments mentioned. How did you do this?


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

I have the extension tables and just looked they only attach with 2 spring loaded screws, nothing I can see for leveling them, not sure where it can be adjusted for level?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

furboo said:


> Don, that's great to hear that you fixed it! Great info, but I don't see how the DW735 allows for the table adjustments mentioned. How did you do this?


Rob look at the picture in this link and you will see two screws "one on each side" opposite where it connects to the planer. These two screws are adjustable.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-Two-S...487775548&sr=1-1&keywords=dewalt+dw735+planer


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Rob look at the picture in this link and you will see two screws "one on each side" opposite where it connects to the planer. These two screws are adjustable.


I should have noticed that...excellent, thanks! It's great to hear. Even though mine is snipe-free now, that certainly may change.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good one ,Don,
Herb


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> Several days ago there was a post about snipe on the lunch box thickness planers. I think I found this on the net but it could have been posted here.* Memory is a wonderful thing if you have it. :smile:* I have the DW735 and I have had snipe ever since I bought it. I did buy it used but I don't think that has any thing to do with it. My tables weren't that far off so you need to pay attention to the details and the author tells you that. Since doing this adjustment I have had no snipe but I still* slightly raise the board going in and out of the planer.* The longest board I have planed is 6'. I sure hope this helps everyone that is having a problem with snipe. Let me know what your results are please.
> 
> http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/planer_setup.pdf


IIRC Harry mentioned something about that :surprise:


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Omg, I can't believe that I never noticed those screws, I leveled it with a straight edge, much better than before, thanks for the info hawkeye10???


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

This is great news about fixing the snipe. Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> This is great news about fixing the snipe. Thanks.


It's only great news if it gets rid of your snipe. :wink:


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Eugd said:


> Omg, I can't believe that I never noticed those screws, I leveled it with a straight edge, much better than before, thanks for the info hawkeye10???


It will be better than a new planer


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like there is hope for DW735 planer. I was thinking of buying a different model bigger planer like a 15 inch. Sell my DW735 before I open it. But now I may not.

My dad had a Makita planer which was a good finish planer. It would not eat a lot of wood like a big Powermatic but we always had good results with it. You just had to make several passes to take much wood off.

By the way I am now 63 and it was a long time ago.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Snipe hunting, hmm memories of a misspent youth. >

Sorry, couldn't resist that. Great information.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a Dewalt DW735X early January. Extra knives, tables etc. A good deal. With the talk of snipe I had my fingers crossed. I put it on the bench and checked everything, read most of the book and all, then put a board through it. Then another one, and another one. No snipe anywhere. I couldn't believe it. I was almost disappointed based on what I had imagined. I don't know if I should sell my 12" Delta. Had it for years and never a problem.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Once you get the 735 humming you'll never use the Delta. Unless you have such a huge volume of boards to put thru you need 2 machines going, get what you can out of the Delta.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

OK, you guys convinced me. the 735 goes on sale at Rockler shortly with the tables, blades and stand. It is on sale now (same deal) at Woodcraft. ($650). Now for a tool centered garage sale to pay for it. Gonna sell my pretty good Makita planer and a few other goodies. 

I've been making frames using pre milled stock and it has only been acceptable. I really want to mill much thicker stock and route a great profileo myself. The canvas stretcher requires a much thicker frame and I'm tired of adding a chunk of pine to the back of really nice hardwood to accommodate the canvas stretcher. 

One small lesson is to make the frame within 48 hours of doing the milling, otherwise the slight warp that sometimes shows up, will ruin the frame. Cost me a bundle to learn that lesson.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> OK, you guys convinced me. the 735 goes on sale at Rockler shortly with the tables, blades and stand. It is on sale now (same deal) at Woodcraft. ($650). Now for a tool centered garage sale to pay for it. Gonna sell my pretty good Makita planer and a few other goodies.
> 
> I've been making frames using pre milled stock and it has only been acceptable. I really want to mill much thicker stock and route a great profileo myself. The canvas stretcher requires a much thicker frame and I'm tired of adding a chunk of pine to the back of really nice hardwood to accommodate the canvas stretcher.
> 
> One small lesson is to make the frame within 48 hours of doing the milling, otherwise the slight warp that sometimes shows up, will ruin the frame. Cost me a bundle to learn that lesson.


You won't regret it Tom. I bought mine in 2010 and it has been a gem. About 6 months ago I thought very seriously about selling it and my "Rikon jointer O' Shame" ( I really don't like that jointer) and replacing both with a combo machine. Instead I replaced the knives with a Shelix carbide spiral head. Now that I don't have replace the knives, I like the planer even more. I will eventually replace the jointer.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting this! I will be trying it on my 735. 

I see that the article originally came from the old Badger Pond woodworking forum. I was a member of that - a nice "experiment" (I think the owner of the forum called it) in building community around this hobby. I missed that forum and friendships formed on it. That was a while ago! Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I did get some snipe today while planing boards that were 24" long. The boards weren't long enough for the tables to hold them up. To fix it I held them up a little with my hands. That helped

Not thinking I cut the boards into 24" pieces then planed them. From now on I will cut them after planing.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

I had some time today to work on my DeWalt's snipe issues using the PDF at the beginning of this post. I was amazed at how far off my tables were - and I feel silly for not ever even checking them when I bought the thing. I was able to make the snipe a non-issue by leveling the tables and bringing the OUTSIDE edges of the tables slightly proud of the surface of the planer bed. MUCH happier now! Thanks again for posting this!

Larry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I put a printout of that pdf into a plastic sheet protector and keep it at the planer.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Yeah, I put a printout of that pdf into a plastic sheet protector and keep it at the planer.


Great idea Tom


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Yeah, I put a printout of that pdf into a plastic sheet protector and keep it at the planer.


With the snipe under control and the V-Shear helical head working well, I'm pleased with it. I run it only on the slowest speed-a main reason I bought it... the surface is good- VERY slight ridges from the carbide cutters-easily sanded off with a light finishing sanding, and NO tearout at all... Happy camper... and I also am keeping a copy of the article. I WISH the DeWalt had the kind of adjustable tables that the author apparently had- this was kind of trial and error, but not too bad.
Oh, and with the Wixey digital thickness gauge calibrated, it is awesome...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

LDBecker said:


> With the snipe under control and the V-Shear helical head working well, I'm pleased with it. I run it only on the slowest speed-a main reason I bought it... the surface is good- VERY slight ridges from the carbide cutters-easily sanded off with a light finishing sanding, and NO tearout at all... Happy camper... and I also am keeping a copy of the article. I WISH the DeWalt had the kind of adjustable tables that the author apparently had- this was kind of trial and error, but not too bad.
> Oh, and with the Wixey digital thickness gauge calibrated, it is awesome...


Larry the DW735 has adjustable tables. You have four screws on each table and all are adjustable. You don't have a lot of adjustment but it's enough to get the job done.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Larry the DW735 has adjustable tables. You have four screws on each table and all are adjustable. You don't have a lot of adjustment but it's enough to get the job done.


Yes - and those are what I used. I was referring to the article posted at the top of this thread that refers to a very precise table adjusting mechanism on whatever planer he was using. Apparently you could turn a screw a certain number of turns to control the adjustment amount on each corner. 
On the DW735, you basically loosen the 4 screws, let it drop to the bottom, level the tables, and eyeball it as you raise the outside edges. 
I found that by loosening all the screws, leveling the tables, snugging up the screws closest to the planer at level height to the main bed, then raising the back screws up so they are extending above the bed level, I could get close. I had to play with it several times to get the snipe out on all four corners of the board.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

LDBecker said:


> Yes - and those are what I used. I was referring to the article posted at the top of this thread that refers to a very precise table adjusting mechanism on whatever planer he was using. Apparently you could turn a screw a certain number of turns to control the adjustment amount on each corner.
> On the DW735, you basically loosen the 4 screws, let it drop to the bottom, level the tables, and eyeball it as you raise the outside edges.
> I found that by loosening all the screws, leveling the tables, snugging up the screws closest to the planer at level height to the main bed, then raising the back screws up so they are extending above the bed level, I could get close. I had to play with it several times to get the snipe out on all four corners of the board.


Larry I laid a straight edge on the bed of the planer and on of the tables. It's not rocket science so you can use a straight board or a level that is long enough to lay on the bed of your planer and extend to the outer edge of the table. With your table level with the bed raise the outer part of the table until there is a 1/16" gap where the table and the bed meet. For me it was time consuming to get it right but I didn't get in a rush and the end result was worth it.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Larry I laid a straight edge on the bed of the planer and on of the tables. It's not rocket science so you can use a straight board or a level that is long enough to lay on the bed of your planer and extend to the outer edge of the table. With your table level with the bed raise the outer part of the table until there is a 1/16" gap where the table and the bed meet. For me it was time consuming to get it right but I didn't get in a rush and the end result was worth it.


That's about what I did as well - I had one corner I couldn't get right for a while but it's good now. So glad the OP put that document up. 
I have limited time to do woodworking, and a big project I'm working on (new face frames and doors for about 20 kitchen cabinets (and yet we never have enough space for things!), going from old yellowish red oak with cathedral doors to a shaker style in maple with a few glass doors along with the maple. Fun project, but fighting with the planer was not fun. Glad it now works well. Thanks all for posting!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

LDBecker said:


> That's about what I did as well - I had one corner I couldn't get right for a while but it's good now. So glad the OP put that document up.
> I have limited time to do woodworking, and a big project I'm working on (new face frames and doors for about 20 kitchen cabinets (and yet we never have enough space for things!), going from old yellowish red oak with cathedral doors to a shaker style in maple with a few glass doors along with the maple. Fun project, but fighting with the planer was not fun. Glad it now works well. Thanks all for posting!


Larry, Hope to see the pictures of your project.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

​


Daikusan said:


> Larry, Hope to see the pictures of your project.


Haha... me, too! I'm a minister, and this time of year (Easter!) is an amazingly busy time... and my wife keeps coming up with little things to do (put a roof on her shed at work, make another cherry-veneer shelf for her new sideboard)... I likely won't get to work on anything until after Easter (assuming I survive)... 

I WILL try to post something, though. I bought the Sommerfeld Shaker cabinet bit sets (for doors and glass), and have made a test set of face frames and a door - it went great.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Easter - the best time of the year. Thats why you are there. Well when you get a chance - we will both enjoy the pictures.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

LDBecker said:


> ​
> Haha... me, too! I'm a minister, and this time of year (Easter!) is an amazingly busy time... and my wife keeps coming up with little things to do (put a roof on her shed at work, make another cherry-veneer shelf for her new sideboard)... I likely won't get to work on anything until after Easter (assuming I survive)...
> 
> I WILL try to post something, though. I bought the Sommerfeld Shaker cabinet bit sets (for doors and glass), and have made a test set of face frames and a door - it went great.


 @LDBecker Wishing you a lovely Easter. My wife and I used to sit for part of Friday night/Saturday morning, then come for the sunrise service at an Episcopal church that had sung masses and all the smells and bells. A really wonderful experience. Unfortunately, the local Frozen Chosen just don't seem to get the appeal of the sung mass and all the cenremony, so rich with meaning. 0

I also have the Sommerfeld Shaker set, very nice. One of these days I have to finish an entertainment center that's really a builtin. I'm going to use the glass door set to put a 10 ft. cabinet with glass doors across the top of the unit, about 14 inches deep, and high, with internal LED lighting inside to display objects.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> @LDBecker Wishing you a lovely Easter. My wife and I used to sit for part of Friday night/Saturday morning, then come for the sunrise service at an Episcopal church that had sung masses and all the smells and bells. A really wonderful experience. Unfortunately, the local Frozen Chosen just don't seem to get the appeal of the sung mass and all the cenremony, so rich with meaning. 0
> 
> I also have the Sommerfeld Shaker set, very nice. One of these days I have to finish an entertainment center that's really a builtin. I'm going to use the glass door set to put a 10 ft. cabinet with glass doors across the top of the unit, about 14 inches deep, and high, with internal LED lighting inside to display objects.


Ha- "Smells and Bells" - haven't heard that in a while! Those Episcopalians... We Lutherans can get into our fair share of that as well. My current church is not so much into that. I brought them a bit in that direction (Me: We should use Ashes on Ash Wednesday; Church leaders: (incredulously) WHY???- we've been doing it for 22 years now and they can't imagine it without it. And when I taught them about saving the palms from Palm Sunday to use for ashes the next Ash Wednesday - minds blown... very fun to help people find meaning in the depths of faith... I was teaching a Muslum this week who was converting to my church about where the term Easter came from - both he and his long-time Lutheran fiancé's eyes bulged out and their heads exploded right in my office. Finding meaning in faith. Love it... 

I'm replacing all the old yellow oak face frames and cabinet doors in my kitchen with maple - did one and it turned out well. I'm using Osmo finish - wiped on and buffed out. Looks really, really nice and rich. The week after Easter I get serious on it and finish the face frames so I can have the countertop replaced (quartz, I think) and put in a new sink. Love these hobbies! Great to use a whole different set of brain cells.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

LDBecker said:


> Ha- "Smells and Bells" - haven't heard that in a while! Those Episcopalians... We Lutherans can get into our fair share of that as well. My current church is not so much into that. I brought them a bit in that direction (Me: We should use Ashes on Ash Wednesday; Church leaders: (incredulously) WHY???- we've been doing it for 22 years now and they can't imagine it without it. And when I taught them about saving the palms from Palm Sunday to use for ashes the next Ash Wednesday - minds blown... very fun to help people find meaning in the depths of faith... I was teaching a Muslum this week who was converting to my church about where the term Easter came from - both he and his long-time Lutheran fiancé's eyes bulged out and their heads exploded right in my office. Finding meaning in faith. Love it...
> 
> I'm replacing all the old yellow oak face frames and cabinet doors in my kitchen with maple - did one and it turned out well. I'm using Osmo finish - wiped on and buffed out. Looks really, really nice and rich. The week after Easter I get serious on it and finish the face frames so I can have the countertop replaced (quartz, I think) and put in a new sink. Love these hobbies! Great to use a whole different set of brain cells.


 @LDBecker The church I loved so much was very traditional, nearly Catholic, but the priest was terrific about letting us know the meaning of everything we did and said. For example, crossing yourself was actually a symbolic way of putting on the armor or God. As a symbolic act, it is fraut with meaning, and it was an individual choice to adopt. This small church was full every Sunday for the sung mass - 90 minutes of a heavenly experience. Different incense depending on season. Amazing sermons built directly from the reading(s) for the day but applied directly to daily life. Over the years, more and more students from a huge Baptist college began attending, and one memorable morning, we all watched a Muslim man baptized. The priest considered himself charismatic (not sure what that means in the religious sense, especially for an Episcopalian priest), and even ran a faith based budget - no fundraising campaigns, no special sermons, and a very healthy flow of donations. 

One morning, my wife by civil marriage and I showed up and he interrupted the ceremony, mentioned it was our one year anniversary, and offered and then did the blessing of a civil marriage ceremony amongst our friends. We'll never forget that day. 

Over the years, a number of retired priests joined the church and conducted Sunday mass with him assisting. I moved away at one point and was unable to attend anymore. He has since retired, but it was one of the great parts of my life, participating there. Thanks for the opportunity to share that experience.


----------

